# Betta drawings!!



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

I am doing 3 betta drawings! First come first serve! I am best am HMs. I may do more later but I am not sure how long it will take me to do them. I posted a sample o my work. 
1.
2.
3.
I will post the pictures here unless you would prefer I pm them to you. I look forward to drawing you bettas!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't see the attached image


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Sorry for the long time to reply!! I thought I had already. Here is the photo again


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Draw atlas please? :-D


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

ok! I will get to work on that right away!
1.Zooxe-Atlas
2.
3. 
still have 2 more slots!


----------



## Betta Adventures (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you draw the fish in my avatar?


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

Yup!!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

